# Military Police



## Warvstar (22 Jun 2005)

Ok I was wondering if anyone knows what the requirements are to join the military police and if it is possible for them to pay for school, also does anyone know if there are any positions avaible in the calgary area? Thanks


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Jun 2005)

I dont know about your computer buddy, but on my screen the army.ca forums have a little search button that you can use to answer all your questions and more.....

try that before you post an already answered question, especially when its not even in the right part of the forum.


----------



## Warvstar (22 Jun 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> I dont know about your computer buddy, but on my screen the army.ca forums have a little search button that you can use to answer all your questions and more.....
> 
> try that before you post an already answered question, especially when its not even in the right part of the forum.



Ok with search I find some awnsers and even a very hard to find forum for military police discussion, but I dont see anything about positions in the calgary area.


----------



## Infanteer (22 Jun 2005)

Since you started off by putting this in the Infantry forum and then proceeded to ask a question that has already been answered many times, you get this to watch:

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/posting.html


----------

